# who pays the real estate agent?



## homdel (Sep 30, 2011)

If I used an agent to look for properties to rent, is he/she paid by the landlord? (This is the case in the US). Also, I would really appreciate it if any one can recommend an agent in either Sai Kung/Tseung Kwan O area or Tung Chung area. 

One more thing: is it such a crazy idea to consider buying a property in HK instead of renting? How come no one in this forum ever talk about purchasing?

Thank you!!


----------



## stephenkit (Oct 18, 2011)

homdel said:


> If I used an agent to look for properties to rent, is he/she paid by the landlord? (This is the case in the US). Also, I would really appreciate it if any one can recommend an agent in either Sai Kung/Tseung Kwan O area or Tung Chung area.
> 
> One more thing: is it such a crazy idea to consider buying a property in HK instead of renting? How come no one in this forum ever talk about purchasing?
> 
> Thank you!!


Both the landlord and you need to pay for the agent fee, which will be = 1 month of the rent. 

The biggest property agents in HK are Midland, Hong Kong Property, Centaline and Ricacorp. My advice is to visit all of them and compare. 

Buying is an option but depends on how long are you going to stay and if the price is cheap enough.


----------



## homdel (Sep 30, 2011)

Many thanks Stephenkit. This is helpful!


----------



## David7 (Oct 26, 2011)

homdel said:


> Many thanks Stephenkit. This is helpful!


Tenant and landlord pays 1/2 month each.

Of course you can buy, new developments may have old stock which you can move into right away. Banks will fund up to 70% of the purchase price, depending on the price of course.

There are many factors to consider when purchasing. Just too long to go into for this post.


----------

